# Yarn shops in London , Scotland , and Paris



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder if those who live in London or close by in the UK would share their favorite yarn shops with me. 

I am also going up to Scotland, probably through Edinburgh and Glasgow. 

Might go to Paris on an overnight. 

Any suggestions about yarn related places to go would be appreciated. 

I know one shop in London--I knit London-- has knit nights. 

I Thought I'd try to travel light going over, and buy some souvenir yarn on the trip. 

Thanks.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Enjoy your trip, but be warned, yarn is not cheap over here, especially natural fibres, compared to the US prices. We have a very high 20% VAT added to everything Which is already included in the price, apart from the fact yarn is expensive anyway. Leonora


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought some beautiful sock yarn in London at Liberty's and also the John Lewis department store when I was there a couple of years ago. I went to a large store in Paris (Galeries Lafayette) and tried to ask if they had a section that sold wool/knitting materials etc., but my schoolgirl French was just a dim and distant memory and they didn't understand me either until I played charades and acted out the motion of knitting with my two index fingers! From memory I don't think I bought any there though.


----------



## knitwit112 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm a Glaswegian and have 2 favourite wool shops where I can always get exactly what I'm looking for...
1) Marjory's Wool Shop in Holmlea Road on the south side of the city...It has a great selection of fancy textured yarns.
2) The Bargain Wool Shop in the Gallowgate, which is on the east side of the city,,,and like the name says, you'll get awesome bargains in there...
Happy shopping when you get here :thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

My grandfather was a Glaswegian. He came to Canada in the early 1900's. His father was a Glaswegian Police Officer in the 1800's and my GF was a Preysbyterian Minister. The last name is Munro. Never been but would love to someday. Hopefully someday will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank all of you. I'm keeping a list.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Would you believe that a few of Sainsburys supermarkets are now stocking yarn I think its Red Heart so when you get to Edinburgh check out the Sainsburys store in Blackhall, the one in Wigan also stocks yarn


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi there. 
I am a handspinner and yarn designer,making my own range of unique yarns,many from locally sourced fleece. Whilst I don't have a shop. I would be happy to meet up with you, if you want to PM me.

K1 Yarns in the West Bow, Edinburgh,has lots of different and Scottish yarns. 
.
City Knitty meets on a Wednesday evening 7.30 to 10 at Cafe Lucano on George IV Bridge Edinburgh


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been to Scotland three times in the past 4 years. Daughter is living in Edinburgh. We are going over in the next couple of months to celebrate her PhD..hopefully. While we land at Glasgow, we have never seen the city as we hop onto the train to Edinburgh. I hear the shopping is better in Glasgow so we may have to make the trip and check out Glasgow on our next trip. 
I stopped at a yarn shop in Edinburgh downtown.can't remember where, about 4 years ago and yes the yarn is expensive..and to further add to the problem..they said they had all their yarn shipped from Canada! 

June


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

If you take the bus from the centre of Edinburgh to Blackhall, the Sainsburys supermarket now stock knitting yarn, not a big variety but worth looking at


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

There used to be a yarn shop in the Haymarket, in Edinburgh, called Drummond's. Check with someone local to see if it's still there. If it is, it's just west of the Haymarket train station. The street starts out as Princes Street, but changes its name several times along the way, so I can't tell you the actual address.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

cathie white said:


> There used to be a yarn shop in the Haymarket, in Edinburgh, called Drummond's. Check with someone local to see if it's still there. If it is, it's just west of the Haymarket train station. The street starts out as Princes Street, but changes its name several times along the way, so I can't tell you the actual address.


Yep..that was the one I went to..it was just off Princes St.
Not sure if still there, haven't been to Edinburgh in a couple of years and not to that shop in 4 years.

June


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

If you can find one, buy one of the British knitting magazines and check out the ads for yarn stores where you will be.
I always try to get to Bradford as there is a great yarn outlet called Texere on Barkerend Road, a good walk from the train and bus station. I found James C. Brett "Marble" yarn there at a good price, and the VAT is included in the price. 
And there is a very good camera/TV museum in Bradford which those who do not knit can visit.


----------



## Wrenmuzz (Mar 2, 2012)

Drummonds is very much alive and kicking in Haymarket in Edinburgh. Failing that use good old Google or have a look at Brit magazine advertisements.


----------



## theriv17 (Jun 15, 2011)

I went to the Annie Blatt yarn store in Paris quite a few years ago. They had bins of odd lots and discontinued yarns which I could afford. Bought cashmere at great discounts. This was about twelve or thirteen years ago. Hope it's still there!


----------



## Bexter (Apr 18, 2013)

I started knitting in Paris and Phildar is the only wool I know, but I LOVE it. Possibly on the expensive side? I have nothing to compare it by. But I really miss it and now have to find a replacement. They have an online shop (all in French, despite claiming to have an English version), but it's a bit dear to buy and send it over....


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I never wrote after my trip to Europe. 

I had a glorious time. Wonderful weather for the spring-- 16 days of perfect sunny weather. 

I made it to both John Lewis and Liberty in London, and bought a little each place, but didn't get to do any small shop shopping. I was not long in Glasgow, and only an afternoon in Edinburgh, so did the touristy things and didn't do yarn. I was in Argyle for an art workshop. I did sneak to Paris for my last day, and wanted to buy some Paris pastels, but I didn't. I was totally exhausted by that time. 

What amazed me was how little I knitted on the trip. I was so busy reading about places, and on the trains I wanted to look out, and when I was with people I was interested in them. I got almost no knitting done going over on the plane--too excited and distracted, and I was too tired coming back. 
After I came back I found some wonderful Scottish yarn from North Rolandsay way up in the Orkney islands, and ordered that. 
I want to go back so much. Wonderful people and so beautiful


----------

